# anyone up for insect hunting in rochester hills michigan?



## illuminaughty (Apr 9, 2013)

would anyone be up for insect hunting on a bike trail that cuts through the woods? or any where that would be home to insects really.. im in rochester hills, michigan (48306). i prefer if your age is close to mine(18) but age really doesnt matter.. ill mainly be looking for spiders, but will also be collecting other insects. most of the hunting will be done later in the day when it starts to get darker. i will have lighting and gps so there wont be a time where we get lost at night. an insect hunting partner would be greatly appreciated this spring/summer.. as hunting alone in the dark can get quite scary.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Apr 26, 2013)

What are your typical hunting spots?  And do you have some target species in mind or just whatever you may find?


----------



## illuminaughty (Apr 28, 2013)

i used to go out by the wooded areas in borden park or this bike trail in roch. hills, sometimes by the creek behind rochester hills public library. im still looking for more secluded areas where not too many people visit. but the bike trail seems to be the best for now since there are dozens of stops. ill mainly be looking for argiopes, widows, and whatever comes along the way i guess.


----------

